# nothing much



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

finally got around to picking out an avatar, just wanted to make sure it worked, and to generally start a chit-chat type thread, especially for those stressed out with work. For some reason this semester there just never seems to be a lull. And I'm having oh-dear-I'm-about-to-graduate-and-I-am-not-equipped-to-do-anything-useful-anywhere-syndrome. Anyone else?S


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sitting in my room at the computer while watching my friend in his house through the window jumping up and down. I have no idea what he is doing. Maybe he is playing air guitar or something- I owuldn't like to speculate







I have spent all day today doing campus tours for prospective students. Then i had to cover my boss who has gone home sick. I'm so tired! I ache all over now. I might be coming down with something. Oh well.Shall we have a kind of Roll Call thread for over here. Might be a good thought considering most of us are in college and what not. Maybe a weekly one or something.Hmmm....


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

roll call might not be a bad idea, but i wouldn't push it. I'd sit back for a while and see where things take themselves. I think now what we have you around as a really enthusiastic moderator over here, I wouldn't be surprised if things pick up on their own.As for my check in, someone pulled our fire alarm at 3:15 in the morning.Scared the #### out of me at the time







now I'm just tired







and pissed







Oh well. nap time!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh no, the fire alarm at 3 in the morning thing! Our security is sadistic so they actually set off the alarms in the residences for fun at 5.30 in the morning. They like to make sure that as many people as possible are in. Then they tell you off for being slow and don't relight the boilers so we get cold showers for the entire day.Yeah, maybe not a roll call. Thats not quite what i meant. Im not 100% sure just yet. Im sure i'll think of something.Any ideas?


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

huh. I'll have to think about what we can do to liven it up around here. I'm not really good at that sort of thing, and my attendence around here can be pretty spotty, but I'll think about it. I think mostly its going to depend if people WANT to post over here.I'm not really very interesting myself right now







Gaining a bit of weight, about which I'm not to happy, getting my period every 3 weeks







and generally a tad on the anxious side, but all in all life is pretty calm. Not to many ibs flare-ups even.Sorry I'm so boring.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How dare you be so borin! Don't worry about patchy attendence over here! It happens to most of us at some point! lol.








My attendnece at lectures at the mo is patchy because my IBS is in a bit of a flare. It provides me with a major pain in the bum you know! Arghhh!What about a debate topic or something? Hmmm...Maybe nothing to contraversial. I don't want to make enemies.


----------

